# What tools will I need to get?



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I do tons of rental calls and manage 52 houses besides my remodeling business. Most rental calls I handle with just my basic kit that I throw in the truck...









I usually clip the CXS on the bottom just to have it in case. Obviously add any specialized stuff for the specific calls. But I find any time I leave behind this kit I regret it


----------



## cycleproud (Jun 19, 2016)

Large sized allen keys. Most fixtures require the big Allen's in order to change the 50 cent gasket.

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

Kixnbux, Can you post the make and model of the toolbox in the above picture. I don't know if it's the angle or what, but I can't remember seeing anything like that before.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

kixnbux said:


> I do tons of rental calls and manage 52 houses besides my remodeling business. Most rental calls I handle with just my basic kit that I throw in the truck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the duct tape and wd40?


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Jayhawk Steve said:


> Kixnbux, Can you post the make and model of the toolbox in the above picture. I don't know if it's the angle or what, but I can't remember seeing anything like that before.




Looks to me like the new Festool sys storage box.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

TxElectrician said:


> Where's the duct tape and wd40?




No hacking lol


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

SouthonBeach said:


> Looks to me like the new Festool sys storage box.




It is  I love this thing. I'll try to get a picture with some things unloaded. It slowly gets modified as better fitting or quality tools are added etc. like the kobalt crap being swapped all over to channellock and various fasteners.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

cycleproud said:


> Large sized allen keys. Most fixtures require the big Allen's in order to change the 50 cent gasket.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


If by large you mean smaller than 1/8", and by gasket you mean o-ring.

Unless he plans on pulling intake manifolds off trucks...


----------



## cycleproud (Jun 19, 2016)

m1911 said:


> If by large you mean smaller than 1/8", and by gasket you mean o-ring.
> 
> Unless he plans on pulling intake manifolds off trucks...


By large I mean 1/2 " and a couple higher.

Seats on older bath faucets require to pull and replace. 

When the button on a pull down kicthen faucet leaks.

These are the situations I have found myself with in-adequate gear. The standard sized set just sometimes didn't cut the relish. 

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

cycleproud said:


> By large I mean 1/2 " and a couple higher.
> 
> Seats on older bath faucets require to pull and replace.
> 
> ...




Just get a valve seat set. I keep one with my plumbing box. Regular size hex keys in my regular carry.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Never heard of anyone using allens for seats...


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

m1911 said:


> Never heard of anyone using allens for seats...




Exactly those right there! Not hex keys lol


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

And when the seats are stuck in there, or some jackass rounded out the hole, I'll just use a seat resurfacing tool, and with new washers, hope it works...


----------



## Tim812 (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like you already have a lot of tools, so only experience on the job will reveal what other tools you need.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Jayhawk Steve said:


> I already have a multi-tester, circuit finder, outlet tester, and non-contact tester.


Mostly I run into blown fuses, dead switches, faulty breakers, appliance issues and fixtures that are shot. Basic tools that you already have will handle those issues. Having the right fuse, breaker, switch, GFI, wire nuts, etc. with you is big especially if you're working when suppliers are closed.

Diagnosing the problem safely, quickly and correctly is, of course, the challenge. A clamp meter is nice to have (e.g.https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.acdc-clamp-meter.1000697642.html?autoSuggest=pip). Sometimes you just want to figure out whether you should call an electrician or the furnace guy.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

TxElectrician said:


> Where's the duct tape and wd40?


 Don't forget the Visegrips to complete the repair set.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

kapena said:


> Don't forget the Visegrips to complete the repair set.


It's not complete until you have some Velcro and silicon caulk


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

m1911 said:


> It's not complete until you have some Velcro and silicon caulk


I always keep a sledge hammer close by. Mainly for getting things to fit. Never cut anything twice! If it's something that you don't think you can fix, (almost anything more than a lightbulb change), you can use the sledge to smash it to a million pieces. Explain that was the only way to get it out, charge for clean up, and run.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Now, if you're really in a pinch. Say, the homeowner is freaking out because you've just missed what you were aiming for, and ended up smashing the toilet to rubble, (don't ask), what you can do is fake an injury. This gets you the heII out of there in a hurry. I usually pick up a branch from outside and bring it in. Time it perfectly that when you snap the branch in half, it sounds like an ankle breaking, and hit the ground like a pile of bricks. If you can get a ride to the hospital too, you're golden.


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

antonioooooooo said:


> Now, if you're really in a pinch. Say, the homeowner is freaking out because you've just missed what you were aiming for, and ended up smashing the toilet to rubble, (don't ask), what you can do is fake an injury. This gets you the heII out of there in a hurry. I usually pick up a branch from outside and bring it in. Time it perfectly that when you snap the branch in half, it sounds like an ankle breaking, and hit the ground like a pile of bricks. If you can get a ride to the hospital too, you're golden.


Way ahead of you. I carry a pound of C4. If anything goes wrong l set a timer to allow me to get somewhere far away and establish an alibi.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Best link I could find to it


----------



## handreasonx (Jul 15, 2016)

Go to a tool shop and buy the basic tools set you can use.


----------

